# Are there any Spanish still biting?



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone been catching Spanish and are there any black snapper around?


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I called both piers Navarre and Pensacola and they said they had caught some today. Take that for what its worth. Some tell you the truth some stretch it a little bit. Either way I'm going to Navarre in the morning and give it a try.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I caught a few Spanish Monday evening at Pensacola pier, mixed in with hardtails and ladyfish. Some days they show up, some days there aren't too many.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you Legal limit 1 and Tarpondan for the update. I'm hitting fort pickens tomorrow had some good info from a buddy of mine.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I was out at Navarre Pier yesterday and a few were indeed caught.Showed up right around sunset.But the "June" grass was thick and it was clumping up on everyone's Gotchas.Bubble rigs were a safe bet though.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Been on Navarre the last few days, there's a few of them mostly small. You'll have to fight through the swarms of hardtails to get at them.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I did go to Navarre yesterday. It started out real slow but around 10:00 am a few real good size Spanish showed up. I caught two and missed a couple. The run only lasted about an hour but around 2:30 pm the kings turned on. I caught three in 45 minutes and then left. I gave the third one to the guy gaffing my fish for me. The biggish one I seen landed was 34lbs. All in all a good day of fishing.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's fishing season. All species can and will be caught for the next 6-7 months.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Caught a few spanish in the surf at the state park at Orange Beach Thursday afternoon.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

legal limit 1 said:


> I called both piers Navarre and Pensacola and they said they had caught some today. Take that for what its worth. Some tell you the truth some stretch it a little bit. Either way I'm going to Navarre in the morning and give it a try.



That post brought back memories of Joe Sealy's chalk board where they would list the day's catch and how much time he spent answering the phone from people calling all day. I know I'm responsible for hundreds of calls to the pier to ask "what they caught today".

Rick


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

The last time I called for an update at PSP, the report and forecast was awesome. I head down and sure enough, fishing was great...... until I got there, and the sharks had showed up 10 minutes before me and obliterated all the fishing. The last fish caught was a half of a king, lmao. That's my luck. I guess my point is what you catch now has no relation to what was caught earlier or what may be caught later, so I don't even bother calling.


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Saw a few spanish and a bunch of kings being caught off the pensacola pier sunday afternoon. Just had to fight off the dolphins


----------

